

Sprint set to release 3G-enabling "case" for iPod touch - razerbeans
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/07/sprint-set-to-release-3g-enabling-case-for-ipod-touch.ars

======
jolan
I've always wanted a(n unlimited) data-only iPhone plan and it looks like this
is as close as I'll get. Hopefully Sprint prices the service reasonably.

~~~
byoung2
It will likely have the same plan as the MiFi, which is $59/mo for 5GB data.

